# Cajun Electric Smoker Chimney...



## richs050 (Nov 17, 2010)

I am new to this smoking stuff, I got a Cajun Injector Smoker last week and it did a great job on the Tri-Tip roast I smoke,.  My question has to do with the chimmney or hole on the top that has a sort of adjustable baffle on it.  Is this for regulating the amount of smoke in the cabinet??  not sure where it should be set - wide open, half open etc.  Not sure if I am regulating heat or smoke.

Rich


----------



## deltadude (Nov 18, 2010)

Yo richs050, Welcome to SMF, you found the smokiest meat smokin forum on the internet.

Your Cajun Injector Smoker is also known as a MES "Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse/or Smoker" a very popular smoker here at SMF.  Congratulations on your choice of a fine smoker.  As for the top vent, it is the consensus of the majority of MES owners to leave the vent wide open.  The unit is designed around a very specific amount of inlet air flow for combustion of the wood chips, provided by three small holes in the wood chip tray loader, plus some additional leakage via same loader.  Your goal is to get just enough smoke or TBS (thin blue smoke), that imparts the right flavor to your meat.  To achieve TBS you adjust the amount of wood chips burning not the air flow.  Heavy white or dark smoke is NOT good and imparts bitter flavors to the meat.  Depending on the type of wood your chips are, TBS when achieved is easy to identify not only by the light thin blue smoke but also it has a almost sweet smell, at least with hickory and almond wood chips.

Again welcome...

Smoke-On Dude!


----------



## dave54 (Nov 18, 2010)

Welcome  AND ENJOY

Great site and great guys with lots of info


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 18, 2010)

First off Welcome Rich to SMF. You'll like it here for there are alot of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking. Now there are alot of proven recipes for some amazing things here too. So if you need sign up for the E-Course it's free and it will give you the basics of smoking and some good methods to use also. So the next big thing for you to do is go out and get you something to smoke and if you happen to have any questions just post it here and we will be happy to answer them for you.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## coacher72 (Nov 18, 2010)

Welcome. Looking forward to seeing some Q-view.


----------



## ecto1 (Nov 18, 2010)

In my MES (same as Cajun injector) i find it easier to get good temps with the smoker closed like it says in the manual.  I do usually crack it about a quarter of the way open because I don't want the smoke all trapped inside.  the way i see it fresh smoke is better than stale smoke.


----------



## blacknosecorey (Nov 18, 2010)

The Cajun Injectors are no longer made by Masterbuilt.  They are made by Bruce.  I liked the SS injector with the rib rack and all the extras but went with the Masterbuilt because I came down with a bad case of buyer's remorse.


----------



## texacajun (Nov 18, 2010)

BlackNoseCorey said:


> The Cajun Injectors are no longer made by Masterbuilt.  They are made by Bruce.  I liked the SS injector with the rib rack and all the extras but went with the Masterbuilt because I came down with a bad case of buyer's remorse.


You are correct about the Cajun Injector smokers. I don't think the adjustable baffle issue Richs050 is talking about makes much difference on who the Manufacture is. I would have to agree with daltadude on this.

Just some more information on the Cajun Injector smokers if you really want to know.

Cajun injectors are NOT made by masterbuilt any longer. When Bruce foods put the flip up controller and the chip loader shoot in. This was a ripped off version of the Masterbuilt.

The only Masterbuil models with the Cajun injector name on them are the following MES model numbers.

70070106  

72070106

72070206  

72070107


----------



## richs050 (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for the nice Welcome to the forum and the info on the TBS and airflow.  Been reading a lot of the posts here and plan on doing some serious smoking in the future.

Thanks Again,

Rich :-)


----------

